

Zuckerberg 2010: Having two identities for yourself is [...] a lack of integrity - steilpass
http://michaelzimmer.org/2010/05/14/facebooks-zuckerberg-having-two-identities-for-yourself-is-an-example-of-a-lack-of-integrity/

======
a_a_r_o_n
Just ignore anything that any executive of any million+ company says about
anything to do with their business that isn't strictly about their financial
statement. Because they're always, always going to pronounce anything that
their business needs as axiomatic.

I suppose you could pay attention to these things if you want a read on the
direction of manipulation.

------
astrodust
He comes across as one of those people that suffers from most of the Geek
Social Fallacies: <http://www.plausiblydeniable.com/opinion/gsf.html>

